#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Казахстан >  > > >  >  >  ищу практикующих дзэн Сото в Алмате

## Secundus

для совместной практики, ритритов и сэссинов,

Ануар, 8 777 254 01 03,  8 701 746 06 11

----------

